# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Еще один переезд

## Д.Срибный

Наверное вы заметили, что последнюю неделю и сайт и форум работают с перебоями.
Перебои вызваны увеличивающейся нагрузкой на сервер и как результат, постоянные отключения сайта и форума.
Чтобы решить эту проблему мы решили переехать на новый, более производительный, сервер. Думаю, переезд будет осуществлен сегодня ночью. Возможны некоторые проблемы с доступом к сайту в связи с тем, что у сайта будут новые DNS и для их обновления требуется некоторое время (обычно они обновляются 8 раз в сутки).

----------


## Arminius

Это не возможно приводить картины в форум (уменьшенное изображение как миниатюра).

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за сообщение. Исправлено.

----------


## karlenko

А что с АИФом?!!

----------


## Nazar

> А что с АИФом?!!


Сервер там целиком упал, если не заработает завтра, то только после 11го, когда все на работу выйдут.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Там и АИФ, и ВИФ и ДИШ - все лежит, все на одном сервере... сурово у них админы гуляют )))

----------

